# For BunnyMommy



## Carolyn (Aug 12, 2004)

BunnyMommy loves pictures of our babies more thananything. If you have some cute or amusing shots, I'dencourage you to post them here. Wearen't be ableto take BunnyMommy's pain away, but perhaps we can bring a slight smileon her face through our Rabbits.

This one is Cher's baby: Jade demanding a bath.

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 12, 2004)

This one of Jade *trying* to relax.


----------



## pamnock (Aug 12, 2004)

Too funny! I love those! Hope BunnyMommy enjoys and smiles for a moment today 

Pam


----------



## dreamgal042 (Aug 12, 2004)

"Toilet? What do you mean _toilet_?? this is my pillow!"


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 12, 2004)

Sherman


----------



## dreamgal042 (Aug 12, 2004)

He looks so unhappy...like my friend in everysingle one of her yearbook pictures. "get that camera away from me, imgoing to kill you...you are sooooooo dead"


----------



## Lissa (Aug 12, 2004)

Lenci's going to drool over that picture.


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 12, 2004)

This one of Mocha is a 'must include'.


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 12, 2004)

Here's Jade &amp; Jez kissing.


----------



## Lissa (Aug 12, 2004)

No way!! LOL


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 12, 2004)

Mocha and Spice 'kissing', well... more like Mocha trying to steal the food in Spice's mouth!






And a bunny kiss:


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 12, 2004)

This was my baby boy when he was shedding so terribly.


----------



## Lissa (Aug 12, 2004)

That's Tucker? Why does he look so different?


----------



## Lissa (Aug 12, 2004)

One of my favorites....


----------



## Lissa (Aug 12, 2004)

Li'l Isz'


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 12, 2004)

My Tucks has as many different looks as he does moods, Lissa! 

* * * * * * * * * *

This was taken after I noticed Missy had gotten away withmy

.Actually, the little bugger is sticking her tongue out at me.


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 12, 2004)

And I know BunnyMommy got a kick out if it whenshe heard how Calbert was hopping on everyone's cage and poopin ontheir heads. Here's him doing it to Miss Missy.


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 12, 2004)

Vickie and Ryan's baby girl Caitlyn's first smiles.


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 12, 2004)

Fauna misses her 'other' BunnyMommy. She's concerned about you and wanted to send you her love.


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 12, 2004)

This is just one of my favorite pictures in the world.


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 12, 2004)

Elvis had nothing on this guy!


----------



## Lissa (Aug 12, 2004)

OMG! That's hilarious!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 12, 2004)

Since everyone loves baby bunnies and I know some of you all have a nose fettish, here's some cute babes! lol.


----------



## m.e. (Aug 12, 2004)

Well, it seems you force me to post pictures of my new babies :












Yaaaaaawn...






Dead to the world






and this one's my favorite; they're spooning...






~M


----------



## LittleMija (Aug 13, 2004)

These arent my bunnies, Im not sure whos they are but they are quite amazing lol.













You guys arent seeing things, yes they are rabbits swimming


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 13, 2004)

You guys are all 'Simply The Best', as Tina Turner would say. 

That swimming bunny it too funny. At first I thought it was a joke, but the underwater one really made me reconsider. 

A family of kittens--what little Loves, and MyBunnyBoys, no one loves Mocha and Spice, (except for you) more than BunnyMommy.

Bless your hearts to all contributing, and thank you from the bottom of mine.

-Carolyn


----------



## darlenenicole (Aug 13, 2004)

If i can get this to work here are picsof my babies.... (I am not sure how to do this!!) This is Corbon! Heis defiantly a handsome guy! He made me a grandma and I am only 22years old!!!!


----------



## darlenenicole (Aug 13, 2004)

I dont know how to put two pis on one but I will have a lot of posts!

This little guy sends bunnymommy his love (or girl!)


----------



## darlenenicole (Aug 13, 2004)

Sorry everyone for all the posts I have no Idea what to do!BUt I have a lot of pics!

He is bored of all the picture taking! I call him Squirt, he is the littlest of my four babies!


----------



## darlenenicole (Aug 13, 2004)

Carolyn, I think this one looks a lot like Jade,


----------



## darlenenicole (Aug 13, 2004)

Okay my last one!! This little guy loves to posefor the camera!! What a little stud he is, I think he is going to be alittle ladies man just like his father when he is older!!!!


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 13, 2004)

Please never apologize for providing us with such beautiful pictures, darlenenicole. 

Those little ones will melt BunnyMommy.

-Carolyn

P.S. Yes, there is definitely a resemblence to Jade. God Help You if the personality is like our little Mischief Maker's too!


----------



## darlenenicole (Aug 13, 2004)

Thank you Carolyn, The babies may go to a new home when they are old enough, thats why we took those pictures.


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 13, 2004)

Ouch! That's going to hurt to see them leave, darlenenicole!  They're so darned cute!

* * * * * * * * * * * * *

These are from LittleMija....

This is Ginger (Ginny) A.K.A Gigi






This is Mija my princess








-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 13, 2004)

I know those pictures got to you, BunnyMommy, so I'm copying you what she said in the Avatar post.

* * * * * * * * * * * * * *

Hehe, I choose them very carefully lol. I rabbit shopped for a fewmonths looking for sweet docile creatures. I made the lady pick them upover and over again watching them to see how they responded. I choosemy first girl because she just hung there staring into space. I choosethe 2nd one because she seemed like an airhead andI had tointroduce her to my terratorial mija who already owned the house so ineeded a bunny that wouldnt try to challenge her. I handled them alotwhen they were little and put them on thier backs and coochie cooedthem like a baby. NowI sit them down and say "stay " and theystay lol.


----------



## dreamgal042 (Aug 13, 2004)

I think Mija is a big Marc Anothony fan =\


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Aug 13, 2004)

Okay, I know thisis overkill on the "cute pictures" thing, but you know how I am withpictures. :shock: I downsized them so as not to take up toomuch room!!!!

when it all began he was just a itty bitty baby...






these are the only hands that _*still *_intimidate him...







Moments with HIS little girl...

















last but not least, every spoiled bunknows exactly where those veggies come from!


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 13, 2004)

Definitely NOT overkill, Raspberry Swirl. 

I don't remember seeing little Sebastian as a baby. What a proud 'Mom' he has. 

I'll never tire of your pictures, Raspberry Swirl. Never. Your littlegirl is growing up quickly. Was shocked at how tall she's getting inthe last photo. All the more reason why I'm addicted to pictures of herand Sebastian. Time goes so fast.

* * * * * * * * * * * * *

This is a great post. 

Thank you all very much!

-Carolyn


----------



## Elf Mommy (Aug 13, 2004)

OK, I know it's not a bunny...but STILL!


----------



## dreamgal042 (Aug 13, 2004)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## theilian (Aug 13, 2004)

Greetings from Manny


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 13, 2004)

Perry and Pernod singing





We'rethinking of youBunnyMommy

And we wish you well

We are allhere for you

And Love you, as you cantell!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Aug 13, 2004)

Oh be still myheart!



Manny has taken my breath away!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Aug 13, 2004)

and there's Perry and Pernod, the gardening buns!


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 13, 2004)

theilian,

BunnyMommy's going to be so happy to see your picture of Manny. Iremember what you guys had gone through together to get one posted inthe Avatar thread. Good Job!  (I cleaned up some of the back andforth dialogue you guys had in there.)

* * * * * * * *

LuvaBun,

How sweet that Perry and Pernod sang to her. 

We all look forward to the day when she can hum that little tune in her head again. I'm sure she misses it.

* * * * * * * * * *

Laura,

Those nose shots of Mocha and Spice are toooo cute! Can't believe all the colors Mocha is. He's really a beauty.

* * * * * * * *

ElfMommy,

Those bellies on those puppies!! :shock: What an Adorable Picture. 

I love puppy smell. 

* * * * * * * * *

Lissa,

It cracked me up when you wrote: AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW. *giggles* I almost could hear your heart melting with love.


-Carolyn


----------



## dreamgal042 (Aug 13, 2004)

um, carolyn? sorry to dissappoint you, but i think the aww to which you refer was not stated by lissa, rather by me.


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 14, 2004)

You're absolutely right, Dearest Dreamgal. My apologies.

It was so darned cute when I saw that, I just giggled. So much expression by just using one two letters.


-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 17, 2004)

BunnyMommy,

Look at one of our new member's little love. Her name is Cupcake. 






Thinking of you, Dear Heart.

Love,

-Carolyn


----------



## foofoosmom1 (Aug 17, 2004)

Here's my 3 year old Foo Foo looking to beat up my little Buttercup and Sweetie Pie.

They are all so so so territorial.


----------



## foofoosmom1 (Aug 17, 2004)

Here's my Sweetie Pie


----------



## foofoosmom1 (Aug 17, 2004)

Here's my baby Buttercup.


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Aug 17, 2004)

I am in a lazy mood and don't feel like uploading pics to my site LOL! So here are a few pictures in a few posts.

The following are of 2 1/2 week old Dwarf Hotot kits.

Amanda


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Aug 17, 2004)

Well I was in the middle of a 'photo shoot' and had one of my cats interfer.....

Amanda


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Aug 17, 2004)

a pic of an otter-black netherland dwarf 

Amanda


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Aug 17, 2004)

this is my fav pic that I took of my litters....

the line up of dwarf hotots

amanda


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 19, 2004)

Another great one by Dwarf_Angel04.


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 19, 2004)

And look what Elf Mommy did with Lissa's little girl!


----------



## Lissa (Aug 19, 2004)

That's great!! Haha! 

Those hotots are soooo cute! I really want one.


----------



## Emmits_mom (Aug 19, 2004)

This Emmit then...(just 12 weeks old)


----------



## Emmits_mom (Aug 19, 2004)

...and Emmit now (7 months old)


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 19, 2004)

Here are a couple of cute (I think) photos of my babies. 

Here is a Bunny Hug:


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 19, 2004)

Abby thinking..."What? More pictures Mom???"


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 19, 2004)

Chompers kissing himself in the mirror. He's just in love with himself sometimes.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 19, 2004)

Abby doing some reasearch, on how to be a bad bunny apparently!


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 19, 2004)

Then finally, Chompers and Abby snuggling.


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Aug 19, 2004)

Lissa..... Here's a picture just foryou. Its not one of my 'best' but I still love it! Its anadult rather then the others I have posted in this thread being kits.


----------



## Lissa (Aug 20, 2004)

*Dwarf_Angel04 wrote:*


> Lissa..... Here's a picture just for you. Its notone of my 'best' but I still love it! Its an adult rather then theothers I have posted in this thread being kits.


Can I have one?


----------



## m.e. (Aug 21, 2004)

Did somebody say babies??


----------



## BunnyMommy (Aug 22, 2004)

Oh, oh, oh!!!! This is the mostWONDERFULthread!!!

Look at my sweet babies!!!!!

And this, ElfMommy, is PRICELESS:






Wait until I showHis Majesty! Going to tape a copy up in his cage.


----------



## BunnyMommy (Aug 22, 2004)

Oh, you all are just so wonderful! Ican't thank you enough for this. You don't know how much thisfills my heart with joy. * HUGE hugs for all *


----------



## Elf Mommy (Aug 22, 2004)

Hehe, if you tapeit up in his cage, he may love it so much he'll eat it .I'm glad to see you back. well-wishes to you and Sherman.


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 23, 2004)

*A Story about Apollo*
by dajeti2.

There are about 154 campsites here. By early Friday evening, almost allare full. Bringing Apollo out of the tent for his evening romp is likeputting a neon sign that says, "Come meet the Easter Bunny." Eitherway, a squealing mob of children and parents are at your campsite. 

As a way to keep Apollo safe and our sanity intact, we devised a plan.

Right before the crowds show up, we bring Apollo out so he can gopotty. As the campers arrive, they take one look - traffic stops andjaws drop. They are more concerned about setting up camp than they areof petting the bunny. By seven, it's cool enough for Apollo to make hisdebut. 

Into the stroller and away we go.

We're almost called from campsite to campsite. All in all, Apollo lovesit. For three hours, it's all about him. Don't let him fool you - heloves it. 

If I had a quarter for each time I've heard, "That's the biggest rabbitI've ever seen :shock: !", we would rival Donald Trump. lol


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 24, 2004)

Here's some pictures of my tough guy and what heand Fauna go through every night.? Mind you that the minute they arenose-to-nose,??

?hebeats on his feet to get him out of there.

?


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## Carolyn (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## Carolyn (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## Carolyn (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 24, 2004)

That's funny! Fauna was ignoring him until the last photo. Oh how Tucker tries so hard to be noticed!


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 24, 2004)

*MyBunnyBoys wrote:*


> That's funny! Fauna was ignoring him until the last photh how Tucker tries so hard to be noticed!




You nailed it on the head, Laura!

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Aug 24, 2004)

That entire seriesof shots cracks me up! Poor ol' Tucker! THAT WAS HIS CASTLE! You cantell who the queen is now!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 24, 2004)

Is it just me or does Tucker look like he's bowing to Fauna??


----------



## dreamgal042 (Aug 25, 2004)

I agree...That is one smart man, knowing where his place is heehee

the waiter at the restaurant last night was giving advice to my cousinwho will be married in 3 weeks. he said 'you are the king of the house,that is true, that is undeniable. but every king has a parliament toanswer it '


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Aug 25, 2004)

Okay Tucker,I'll give you that.Most guys never learn when to argue and when to just walkaway. You're way ahead of the game little man!


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 25, 2004)

Tucker takes notice that Fauna is in his favorite spot.


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 25, 2004)

Him starting to look over at me as if I should help.


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 25, 2004)

Waiting patiently in line for her to move!


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 25, 2004)

He finally decides, she's not going anywhere once she starts her bath.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Aug 25, 2004)

It's so great tofinally see pictures of your babies! There really haven't been manysince I've been around! You did really well with the photos ofTucker. Black objects are notoriously hard tophotograph. Good job Momma!


----------



## Foofy (Aug 25, 2004)

I agree with RaspberrySwirl it is great to seethese lovely pictures of Tucker &amp; Fauna (and everyone else'sbunnies of course!)

I do hope BunnyMommy has enjoyed seeing them all, I certainly have

Haven't done this for a while but am going to have a go at putting apicture up of my 2 Crunchie &amp; Benjy (got a new camera recentlyso this is one I took a few days ago). They were not supposed to eatthe carrott it was meant for the tortoise! But Crunchie the one on theleft is so greedy!


----------



## Foofy (Aug 25, 2004)

Well that worked well then didn't it! Will try again!


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 25, 2004)

What little love birds. 

Everyone's pictures are great! 

(Raspberry Swirl, it's easy to take pictures of Tucker because he'ssuch a ham. He comes out much darker in the pictures than heactually is though. He's really milk-chocolatecolored.) Thanks everyone for your nice words about my babiespictures. I love all of your little sweeties too. 





-Carolyn


----------



## Foofy (Aug 25, 2004)

Seeing as I have now got the hang of it here is another one of my bunnies!

Watch out I can tell I may have to practice a bit more with my new camera!


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 25, 2004)

*Foofy wrote: *


> Seeing as I have now got the hang of it here is another one of my bunnies!
> 
> Watch out I can tell I may have to practice a bit more with my new camera!




Practice away on us, Foofy! Those two are soadorable. It's so sweet to see two bunnies snuggling up likethat. 





-Carolyn


----------



## Pepper (Aug 25, 2004)

*Carolyn wrote:*


> Tucker saw what you guys said and he wanted to inform you,he _is_ The Boss (particularly when Fauna's not looking). He won'twaste his time arguing with a woman because he knows he doesn't stand achance.


This picture he has that not to happy look,but we still love him even when he doesn't look happy.


----------



## Loz n Ebony (Aug 26, 2004)

This photo was when Fluffy was about 8. He was normally black but he had been sunbathing so he was brown.



"no I am not ready for my close up"


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Aug 26, 2004)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> (RaspberrySwirl,He comes out much darker in the pictures than he actually isthough. He's really milk-chocolatecolored.)
> 
> -Carolyn


Now that you mention it, I doremember seeing a photo of him that color...I think I probably thoughtthat was a shedding color or something...Wow...I thought he was black!Dark brown bunnies are so beautiful! I'm partial to the chocolate colorin Labrador Retrievers and other animals too! Is he aSatin?


----------



## Lissa (Aug 26, 2004)




----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Aug 26, 2004)

Isz is browntoo???


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Aug 26, 2004)

Lissa! Love the lionhead!  I aboutgot one this week but I stoped myself cause I don't need a 'pet'. Ihave too many breeding does that want bred now that fair isover. I knew it was good to go for some reason! 

Amanda


----------



## BunnyMommy (Aug 27, 2004)

This thread has really given me a lift tonight. 

Thank you, everyone.


----------



## Lissa (Aug 27, 2004)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> Isz is browntoo???


She's black, gray and sometimes brown. I think it all depends on the lighting.


----------



## Meghan910 (Aug 27, 2004)

Manhattan a few days after I got him in July.







Manhattan a few days ago....My baby is getting so big!


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 2, 2004)

Angela,

Please see the Editor's Pow-Wow section of the November/December_Rabbit's Only_ on-line magazine.http://www.rabbits.com/Editor_pow_wow.htm

Much Love,

-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Sep 2, 2004)

Beautiful tribute!

Pam


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 2, 2004)

Thank you.





-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyMommy (Sep 2, 2004)

Oh, Carolyn, thank you so much! This has really touched me. * HUGE hug *


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 16, 2004)

"BunnyMommy,

I found this and thought of you.

Tina"

* * * * * * * * * *

GOODBYE DEAR FRIEND

They say memories are golden,
well maybe that is true.
I never wanted memories.
I only wanted you.

A million times I needed you.
A million times I cried.
If love alone could have saved you,
you never would have died.

In life I loved you dearly.
In death I love you still.
In my heart you hold a place 
no one could ever fill.

If tears could build a stairway,
and heartache make a lane,
I would walk the path to Heaven
and bring you back again.

Our family chain is broken
and nothing seems the same; 
but as God calls us one by one
the chain will link again.

-Anonymous


----------



## BunnyMommy (Sep 16, 2004)

Oh, this is so, so wonderful! Oh,Carolyn, please tell Tina thank you so much. Oh, this soPERFECTLY sums up how I feel. I'm going to print this out andtape it up on my mirror. 

Oh, thank you so much.


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 16, 2004)

I know, Sweetheart.

She was afraid of sending it to you because she didn't want you to bein any more pain or cry any more tears than you already have.

I will read your response to her tomorrow.

Love,
Carolyn and Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 16, 2004)

"Coincidence is God's way of remaining Anonymous."


----------



## Lissa (Sep 17, 2004)

Here's a poem/song I wrote for my grandma. She died back in May. It's sort of a lullaby for me. 

Time To Fly

One more picture to remember
One more song to salt the wound
One more tear to remind me
Youre never ever coming home

Take my hand, lets go for a walk
Well watch the birds in the park
Drink iced tea and smell the flowers
Like we never knew tomorrow

One more day to be beside you
One more sun to rise and shine
One more hello, hows it going
One more minute to say good-bye

Ive seen the ache that you suffered
Ive felt the fear behind it all
I watched the memories slip away
Now its time to heal, time to fly

Forever angel, fly away
Fly away but not too far
Fly away, fly away
Fly away, fly away

No more sorrys, no more worries
No more wish I couldve, wish I wouldve game
No more fear, no more anguish
No more smiles to hide the pain

No more hurt, no more sadness
No hopeless prayers, no sleepless nights
No more war, no more fight
Fly away, well be alright


----------



## Lissa (Sep 17, 2004)

Sorry, I write a lot. Here's another one.

Souvenir

Pieces of you abide
Inside the home you 
Made in me
I hear your voice
Call my name and know
Youre closer than ever
I am here to remind
Myself that certain
Things dont disappear 
You never left 
Youre still here
Alive in me, my souvenir


----------



## BunnyMommy (Sep 17, 2004)

Oh, Lissa ... you are just so sweet. These are simply beautiful. 

Thanks so much for sharing them. I especially like_Souvenir_. Will be printing it out and adding it to mycollection. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Lissa (Sep 17, 2004)

You're welcome.


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 11, 2005)

BunnyMommy,

Did you see this picture of Jenniblu's Flemish named, Vash? Look at what Jenni did to your baby! 






-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 11, 2005)

And this is my favorite of Apollo that I was telling you about. 






-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 11, 2005)

And these are Lyndsy's babies, she calls them TheMonkeys. The one on the left is Tucker (and his mom gotoverzealous with her cleaning and took his ear off when he was a baby)and Tucker's brother is Buster.


----------



## BunnyMommy (Apr 11, 2005)

Oh, these are so SWEET!!!! Thanks so much, Carolyn!

I'm not at home right now, so I can't insert my favorite emoticon, butyou know the one I'm talking about! ... * teary smiley here *


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 11, 2005)

Can you believe that Jenniblu! 

Dressing Vash up with a t-shirt that says, "You're no body 'til some bunny loves you."

She's as wacky as Tina - :shock:

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 12, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Can you believe that Jenniblu!
> 
> Dressing Vash up with a t-shirt that says, "You're no body 'til some bunny loves you."
> 
> ...


I resemble that remark. Now does this look wacky to you?






Everybunny has one of these right?






Is this wacky...?










Baby in a box











I ask you is this wacky? 

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 12, 2005)

Sure. 


That doesn't FREAK ME OUT at all, Tina!

:shock:

This is a BEAUTIFUL Picture of The Beast!







-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 12, 2005)

Aww don't be scared it's just the boys Silly, see











Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 12, 2005)

Did you see this one?






It's Almi's baby. Isn't that adorable??

-Carolyn


----------



## Fluffy (Apr 12, 2005)

Aww everyone has the most custest littlebun buns aww well here my too i think everyone has seen it already ibut like the pic coz its cute!!lol


----------



## BunnyMommy (Apr 12, 2005)

Ahhhhhhh ... look at Almi's and Fluffy's babies...

...sooooo beautifuland precious ....


----------



## Zee (Apr 13, 2005)

Here is a pic of my babies when they were babies.


----------



## BunnyMommy (Apr 13, 2005)

Oh, Zee, they're absolutely adorable!...


----------



## Zee (Apr 14, 2005)

Thank You !!!!! 


One has just come back from the vets today, you can read her story under Loopy.


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 14, 2005)

What a little doll the black on e is. Can't see the others too well though. :?






Soooo Adorable!!

-Carolyn


----------



## EEEM (Apr 14, 2005)

Almost a "Lady and the Tramp" moment...


----------



## Zee (Apr 14, 2005)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh!!!! EEEM

They are so lovely !!!!

Hug and Kisses to your buns


----------



## BunnyMommy (Apr 15, 2005)

*EEEM wrote: *


> Almost a "Lady and the Tramp" moment...


Oh, oh, OH!!!!!!...

...Simply ADORABLE!!!!!! 

What BEAUTIFUL buns!!!!


----------



## EEEM (Apr 15, 2005)

I sure do like them, but I'm a little bit biased.


----------



## Lissa (Dec 1, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> And look what Elf Mommy did with Lissa's little girl!





>


----------



## kgarver (Dec 1, 2005)

My boy


----------



## Lissa (Dec 2, 2005)

Aww. :love:


----------

